# Gamestop/Where do you buy your games?



## Callie (Feb 20, 2011)

Do you like gamestop? If not, why? I feel like a lot of people don't like it, but I never see why. But then again, it's pretty much my only option when it comes to game buying, so I've never experienced anything else (besides occasionally online or Nintendo World)

Also, if you don't use gamestop, where do you buy your games?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 20, 2011)

I usually buy games at the following places:

GAME.co.uk
Gamestation.co.uk
HMV.com
Zavvi.com
Play.com
Amazon.co.uk
eBay.co.uk
ASDA (In-Store)
Sainsbury's (In-Store)
Tesco (In-Store)


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 20, 2011)

old gba games, yes.
new games, no.

can get better deals elsewhere, just depends on where it's on sale.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 20, 2011)

GAME... or Steam if that counts.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 20, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> GAME... or Steam if that counts.


 
Hey Jas0n, may I ask, what is Steam?


----------



## PaJami (Feb 20, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Hey Jas0n, may I ask, what is Steam?


 
Steam is an online library of games, pretty much. You can buy games, play them, talk to friends, and meet up with friends. Here's a link: http://store.steampowered.com/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 20, 2011)

Gamestop, Steam, Amazon. Pretty much no where else unless I notice a game I want in the Bargain Bin or on sale. Personally, I like my Gamestop, usually people disliking them branches from horrible service.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 20, 2011)

I used to get everything at PlayNTrade, but they went out of business. So now I only go to gamestop for preorders, and buy all other games on amazon or steam.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2011)

I usually buy at GameStop because I have store credit for them.  Walmart, Target, and GameStop are right near each other, so I might as well go to GameStop if I want a game.  No way are Walmart and Target better than GS.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 20, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I usually buy games at the following places:
> 
> GAME.co.uk
> Gamestation.co.uk
> ...



When I was much younger, I had games from Toys R Us.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 20, 2011)

I hate GameStop. Why? Because most of the time, their service _sucks_. Most GameStops I've been to just seem to not care about their customers at all. And their case system is ridiculously stupid. When I went to buy Wii Music a few years back, they forgot to put the disc in the case when I bought it! I was already in the car when I opened it up and realized that they hadn't given me the actual game!

On top of that, they rip you off if you're buying/selling used games. They overprice used games and don't give you enough money for the games you sell them. This isn't really an issue that concerns me, since I never buy used games (unless they're games for older systems that you can't buy new anymore), but I have sold a few games in my youth. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker got me a whole whopping _five bucks_! Yeah, totally not worth it. Especially when they turn around and sell that same last generation game for $40.

The only time I go to GameStop is if there's an exclusive preorder bonus for a game I want, or if there's a Pok?mon event. Or if they're having a midnight launch for a game or system that I must have as soon as possible, as is the case with the 3DS. Any other time, I'll just get my games at Toys "R" Us, since I get a discount. If Toys "R" Us doesn't have it, then I'll try Target, Best Buy, Costco, or Wal-mart, or an online retailer if I have to.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 20, 2011)

I love the gamestops here. Main place I get my games from. 3/4 people on the shift are usually into games and they'll talk to me and we'll have a conversation about games and stuff. When I turn 18, I'll probably end up getting a job there.


----------



## bud (Feb 20, 2011)

Here in Canada we like to be different and call our 'GameStops' EB Games  Nonetheless they aren't that bad. 
Although normally I'll go to places like Future Shop first because the prices are a little lower. If I really want to get a game, I go to Microplay or EB Games because they usually have it.

Though I'm really disappointed that the EB Games near my house stopped selling used DS and N64 games :/


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 20, 2011)

Most of the time game stop or amazon.  If I'm looking for a game not available on sale anymore, then I'll use ebay.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 21, 2011)

My Gamestop is awesome.

When I come there, I talk to the manager and some other guys and talk about the latest Nintendo news.
The Gen V discussion was the best.

I'm the only 12 year old there, and the other guys are about 14-19.
I was deemed the "Best Little Kid Nintendo Fan" for knowing more about Nintendo than the average 12 year old gamer.
My friends either never keep up with Nintendo news (that aren't from official local sources, which lag behind Japanese news) or aren't interested at all, so I'm usually alone, when it comes to game discussions.
Not at Gamestop, though.

I feel at home there.


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> No.
> 
> can get heaps better deals elsewhere, just depends on where it's on sale.


 
Basically this with my edits.

Like Animal Crossing Wild World - Gamestop/EB Games = $69.95 AUS
Toys R Us = $39.95 AUS (brand new)


----------



## Ricano (Feb 21, 2011)

Gamestop or Target.
Target's in walking distance, but they usually don't have what I want. =T


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 21, 2011)

I buy alot of my games from a small local games shop which is near the back of town. But thats PURELY for old Pre-owned and old DVDs.

Otherwise I hit up Game/Gamestation


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 21, 2011)

Tom said:


> Gamestop, Steam, Amazon. Pretty much no where else unless I notice a game I want in the Bargain Bin or on sale.


This O:

A lot of the Gamestops I've been to have ripped me off/had terrible service, but I'm too lazy/impatient to go elsewhere. :c


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 21, 2011)

@ tye, selling games, and the product protection plans that come with them, is their only source of income.  think of them as a pawn shop that's only for games.

the markup is a ripoff, but it's how they stay in business.

gba games are like $5, and i don't mind paying that much for the few kickass ones (castlevania: circle of the moon, golden sun, etc)

but yeah.  anything this-gen/easily buyable online is a ripoff, and i wouldn't give them my used games.  ever.

oh, and @ jasonburrows.. i think.
steam is an online digital distribution platform, which is a fancy term for online video game store.  you download a client, and make an account.  at that point, you can buy games, download demos/mods, and manage your game library in the nifty steam client.  there's a "community profile" page for you, friends list/chat (including groups and group chats), and lots more neat-o stuff like betas and LOTS of sales on PC games.

worth a shot.  alien swarm is free.


----------



## Yokie (Feb 21, 2011)

GameStop, Game & various supermarkets.


----------



## Wish (Feb 21, 2011)

Power Gamer.
Best discounts ever.
Not to mention they sell anime posters, and dvds and such.
Got two volumes of Detective Conan for 5 bucks.


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 21, 2011)

Steam, Amazon, and Gamestop every now and then.


----------



## Brad (Feb 21, 2011)

Wherever I see games, I'll buy them there.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 21, 2011)

Mostly Steam, GAME. Wherever I can find good deals.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2011)

Best Buy and Steam.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 21, 2011)

Usually Toys r Us because it's in walking distance, they have a wide variety, and great discounts, but they really need to expand on their PSP games.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 21, 2011)

I only buy games I want to pre-order on Gamestop/EB Games, because really I don't know of any place that will take pre-orders and have bonuses here in Canada. The Gamestop here is ridiculous because they take advantage of popularity by jacking the price of popular titles up. (New Super Mario Bros. Wii is $65.00 there, while it's only $60 at Wal-Mart) Everywhere else, it's either Wal-Mart for new, this store on eBay for games I've been meaning to get but forgotten, and Blockbuster for used. Steam and Pirate Bay for PC games.


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2011)

The guys at my local gamestop are so nice! This one guy was gonna buy a game and the employee told him, "No, you REALLY don't want that game. It sucks, a lot. I'd give it a 2/10. Here, I'd recommend______ instead". The game the guy was gonna buy was a brand new 360 game, so it's not like the employee was trying to get him to buy something more expensive. And I always get great recommendations. That's what I love about the guys at my gamestop, they play games and know what they're talking about.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 21, 2011)

-Aaron said:


> I only buy games I want to pre-order on Gamestop/EB Games, because really I don't know of any place that will take pre-orders and have bonuses here in Canada. The Gamestop here is ridiculous because they take advantage of popularity by jacking the price of popular titles up. (New Super Mario Bros. Wii is $65.00 there, while it's only $60 at Wal-Mart) Everywhere else, it's either Wal-Mart for new, this store on eBay for games I've been meaning to get but forgotten, and Blockbuster for used. Steam and Pirate Bay for PC games.


 
Woah, $65?

Here it's only $45.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 22, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Woah, $65?
> 
> Here it's only $45.


 
Canadian dollars and US dollars aren't the same.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> Canadian dollars and US dollars aren't the same.


While that is true, the usual difference (the last time I checked) between Suggested Retail Price between US and Canada is $5. So I'm quite surprised that there's a $15 difference.


----------



## VantagE (Feb 24, 2011)

GameStop, but I work there haha.
The people at my store are very knowledgeable on the video games and the systems. So yeah, me and my co-workers are pretty awesome and help everyone out.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 24, 2011)

My GameStop is pretty cool, 
Sometimes : Target, Toys R Us.


----------

